# Laser pointer - ground riggers



## Dagger (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi
Looking for a laser pointer ( not the yellow box Ine I'm used to ) 

Preferably pen style that transmits a green large dot , reaches 100+ feet (oppose to the small red dot I'm used to seeing ) 

Any suggestions ?


----------



## danielpower (Sep 10, 2015)

You might have a try of green dot laser alignment. It can support 24 hours continuous dot projection. The green laser dot might be very large while working distance extends.
I have bought a 10mW green dot laser to make test at 25 meters, the green dot diameter is 8mm to 10mm. You can get more infor here:
http://www.berlinlasers.com/532nm-green-dot-projecting-laser-alignment
Its output power is very stable, no dim of laser light. You might just have a try of this industrial laser pointer.


----------



## kicknargel (Sep 10, 2015)

10mW is way too powerful for this use. Anything over 5mW requires a variance, and I'm not sure if the threshold for eye protection isn't lower than that. See this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/threads/lasers.38461/


----------



## What Rigger? (Sep 12, 2015)

You may be looking for something like this if you're talking about using it for the purposes of marking a floor. http://www.homedepot.com/b/Tools-Ha...184_pcrid_8651072414_pkw_+laser +levels_pmt_p


----------



## cmckeeman (Sep 12, 2015)

I think OP wants a pen laser to point out where he is talking about and not a self plumbing laser.


----------



## Dagger (Sep 12, 2015)

cmckeeman said:


> I think OP wants a pen laser to point out where he is talking about and not a self plumbing laser.



Correct


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 13, 2015)

These people might have what you want. I don't have mine on me right now, so I'd be hard pressed to tell you the manufacturer. I went to green dot after working too many medical conferences. It's hard to see the red dot on an image of a surgery.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 14, 2015)

Although not a pen style, but would a tactical green laser be usable? Should be able to check them out at a local gun shop.


----------

